# Tivo Series 2 Stand Alone DVR



## ec1957 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hard drive is making noise and I think it is about to die. Need to know EASIEST way to simply take the drive that I have and copy it to another drive and install. Not looking to upgrade size of drive, etc, etc....simply need to replace it and if possible copy what is on the old one to a new one. Thanks in advance.

GR


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You have to copy, or get a fresh image. To copy your existing drive, consult MFSLive. A dd copy will be the easiest, commandwise.

To apply a fresh image, you need Instantcake. Either will expand to a larger drive. 

To keep existing capacity, you need a drive with at least as many sectors as your current drive, although it might be more cost effective to expand to a larger drive.


----------

